# Bring back the Good Old Stuff



## twistedFrog (Oct 13, 2015)

So I really liked the reading in that old thread Crocodoc Vs IaninOz and it got me thinking. All you guys that have been on here for a while probably remember a bunch of old threads that were a great read. Threads that were interesting, informative and entertaining. Would really appreciate if you could post links to them here for all to enjoy and for some to reminisce!!!

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Trewin (Oct 13, 2015)

personally, iv been banned a few times from stupid comments (maybe this is one) and being a nuisance, but some people take it way to seriously. Its all just a bit of fun. maybe next time ill come back as Trewin2 :twisted:


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 14, 2015)

a lot of the entertaining posts in threads were deleted for not staying on subject. A lot of us 'long timers' know each other well, and know how things will be taken. 
Some of the newcomers may not appreciate some of the 'banter' that went on.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Oct 14, 2015)

Don't see the point of bringing back old threads if they contain feuds and people being baited , trolled , attacked , ganged up on . These might have been OK with the old owner who let them stay up, to the detriment of the community - APS had a VERY BAD reputation from what I've heard and seem .

iMO it's really cowardly for people revive long dead threads just to deride and attack long gone people who were driven away or banned. Serves no good purpose to bring them back.

Now if it's a thread that's informative (fact wise) that's a different situation entirely. 

Essentially - new owners, so this is a chance to have a new start and to put the bad / unproductive / nasty stuff in the past and leave it there , IMO that's the only way this place will grow and get a GOOD reputation.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh Hi Jax how you doing?




kingofnobbys said:


> Don't see the point of bringing back old threads if they contain feuds and people being baited , trolled , attacked , ganged up on . These might have been OK with the old owner who let them stay up, to the detriment of the community - APS had a VERY BAD reputation from what I've heard and seem .





kingofnobbys said:


> iMO it's really cowardly for people revive long dead threads just to deride and attack long gone people who were driven away or banned. Serves no good purpose to bring them back.
> 
> Now if it's a thread that's informative (fact wise) that's a different situation entirely.
> 
> Essentially - new owners, so this is a chance to have a new start and to put the bad / unproductive / nasty stuff in the past and leave it there , IMO that's the only way this place will grow and get a GOOD reputation.




Hey it was a great thread on how not do things as a noob (besides the great read). It had a big impact on the site as crocdoc didn't post much after that which was a real detriment to the site. Which I acknowledge.
I dug it up after having an old thread of mine revamped and it reminded me old times.

There was no harm intended, what was said (typed) was said.


----------



## twistedFrog (Oct 16, 2015)

kingofnobbys said:


> Don't see the point of bringing back old threads if they contain feuds and people being baited , trolled , attacked , ganged up on . These might have been OK with the old owner who let them stay up, to the detriment of the community - APS had a VERY BAD reputation from what I've heard and seem .
> 
> iMO it's really cowardly for people revive long dead threads just to deride and attack long gone people who were driven away or banned. Serves no good purpose to bring them back.
> 
> ...



I think you took my original post the wrong way, I was very keen on the informative aspect of the threads. Personal attacks etc. does not and never will float my boat. I just found reading through there was information in there that I had never known about and I got some much appreciated education from it. So feuds, baiting, trolling and ganging up on is just immature school yard bullying in a different form and I must protest against such activity. Having said that if those old threads contain a certain amount of that coupled with real experienced guys weighing in with an educated and informed answer/opinion, then I can look past the crap parts of the thread and gain some useful insight. Is all I was trying to do by posting this thread. So again if you know of good old threads that contain really useful info from veteran keepers and the like let's see them


----------



## kingofnobbys (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't know you or many here, you expect me to believe your word for what your intentions were. I'm prepared to give you the benefit of the doubt, but the same doesn't apply to MadAA and his mates.

I'm pretty sure MadAA was doing exactly what I have found objectionable because the thread title HE chose says it all IMO . There is zero entertainment value or educational value in the thread he chose. The thread he chose to highlight shows very nicely why the old APS had such a BAD reputation , as did the prior owners who did nothing to make the worse offenders pull their heads in.

I'm SURE there must be a number of informative threads to choose from that contain none of the nasty crap.

- - - Updated - - -



mad_at_arms said:


> Oh Hi Jax how you doing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't believe you. 

Yep kick him in the guts while he's down and has no opportunity to defend himself - great fun pal. 

I regard that as trolling. You could easily have found an informative thread that contained no nasty BS.


----------



## GBWhite (Oct 16, 2015)

mad_at_arms said:


> Hey it was a great thread on how not do things as a noob (besides the great read). It had a big impact on the site as crocdoc didn't post much after that which was a real detriment to the site. Which I acknowledge.
> I dug it up after having an old thread of mine revamped and it reminded me old times.
> 
> There was no harm intended, what was said (typed) was said.



Hi MAA,

I have to agree that it was a great thread full of facts about what not to do from a very experienced keeper. I don't think there was any baiting or ganging up on any body. The fact is that Ian just continually showed his ignorance in his choice to argue rather than not head the advice that was given.

I also find it interesting that like someone else Ian used to refer to female lizards as Jennys and had a habit of accusing OP's of trolling....????

Seems you might have hit a nerve. Hahaha.

George.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Oct 17, 2015)

Well it's APS history, available for everyone to read. Even when we are moving forward it's best to remember the past.




kingofnobbys said:


> I don't know you or many here, you expect me to believe your word for what your intentions were. I'm prepared to give you the benefit of the doubt, but the same doesn't apply to MadAA and his mates.



You fool, I have no mates. That's probably why I keep cold blooded animals that offer no objection to my thoughts or opinions.


----------



## Herpo (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm not trying to attack you @kingo***obbys, but I have to say that I too enjoyed the thread posted by MAA. I highly doubts the thread was posted to attack anyone, and I thoroughly enjoyed reading it. I frequent a picnic ground at Glenbrooke, NSW, and there is a very healthy monitor population over there. Had I not read the thread, I likely would have fed one if it had made a move towards me. I am also guilty of taking slight enjoyment in seeing Ian keep stating his case despite Crocdoc clearly having made a more valid point, and Ian's constant referencing to his EWS made me grin.

My point is that this thread reflects the values APS, and that there is no problem with letting it resurface for newer members such as I to read over, and to get familiar with the veterans that still frequent this forum. As I said before, I doubt very much that this thread was posted with the intention of starting yet another debate, and so noone should be feeling defensive.

But that's just what I have to say...
Herpo


----------



## BredliFreak (Oct 17, 2015)

+1

It was a DEBATE, not a ganged-up bullying session (I have lots of experience with bullying, don't fight me on this one), not to mention it contained lots of important info, such as not to mess with an EWS (lol) or a Lacie, or how you shouldn't feed wild animals. It is a good read for newbies too, so they can gain valuable knowledge. So mate, calm your farm and don't assume eveything is trolling or bullying. Also, the OP said for EDUCATIONAL threads to be dug up. Just my two cents, buy some chill pills with it if you want.

Bredli


----------



## Wally (Oct 17, 2015)

Maybe it's time we let bygones be bygones and move forward. The recent issues with APS have seen an awful amount of input from members lost but I'm beginning to view it as a fresh start. I've had a bit of a look for a couple of threads that were of genuine interest and it would seem they're gone. 

My opinions on certain issues haven't changed and nor are they likely to. If and when the time arises I'm sure I'll feel the need to share those with you all.


----------



## Snapped (Oct 17, 2015)

Well, reading that thread led to look up Lace Monitor feeding response vids, I was fairly freaked out at just how frenzied they could be, saw lots of bitten/shredded hands/legs. :shock: What sort of licence do you need to own one? (I just read up on Victorian licences and saw it's a basic WL licence, and the same for a Scrubby, this doesn't make sense to me)

So any newbie can obtain a Lace Monitor, or Scrub Python, both of which can be dangerous, but you need an advanced licence for a Rough Scaled Python which are usually really easy to handle - I know mine is)


----------



## twistedFrog (Oct 17, 2015)

Snapped said:


> Well, reading that thread led to look up Lace Monitor feeding response vids, I was fairly freaked out at just how frenzied they could be, saw lots of bitten/shredded hands/legs. :shock: What sort of licence do you need to own one? (I just read up on Victorian licences and saw it's a basic WL licence, and the same for a Scrubby, this doesn't make sense to me)
> 
> So any newbie can obtain a Lace Monitor, or Scrub Python, both of which can be dangerous, but you need an advanced licence for a Rough Scaled Python which are usually really easy to handle - I know mine is)


Lacie's are an R2 animal in NSW, so are scrubs.


----------



## 5hane (Oct 17, 2015)

Snapped said:


> Well, reading that thread led to look up Lace Monitor feeding response vids, I was fairly freaked out at just how frenzied they could be, saw lots of bitten/shredded hands/legs. :shock: What sort of licence do you need to own one? (I just read up on Victorian licences and saw it's a basic WL licence, and the same for a Scrubby, this doesn't make sense to me)
> 
> So any newbie can obtain a Lace Monitor, or Scrub Python, both of which can be dangerous, but you need an advanced licence for a Rough Scaled Python which are usually really easy to handle - I know mine is)



We can keep lace monitors (and any other species) on a basic permit in QLD as well.


----------



## arevenant (Oct 18, 2015)

Snapped said:


> Well, reading that thread led to look up Lace Monitor feeding response vids, I was fairly freaked out at just how frenzied they could be, saw lots of bitten/shredded hands/legs. :shock: What sort of licence do you need to own one? (I just read up on Victorian licences and saw it's a basic WL licence, and the same for a Scrubby, this doesn't make sense to me)
> 
> So any newbie can obtain a Lace Monitor, or Scrub Python, both of which can be dangerous, but you need an advanced licence for a Rough Scaled Python which are usually really easy to handle - I know mine is)



In Vic it seems the categorization (vens aside) of taxa into adv or basic is based more on availability/popularity of species, and for how long it has actually been listed as taxa which can be legally held, rather than potential dangers/experience required to keep.
Lets not forget a large olive, coastal, bredli or even mid sized monitor can inflict some decent damage if not handled with respect. It's not all about stereotypical temperament...


----------



## Snapped (Oct 19, 2015)

So it varies from state to state, interesting.

Arvenant, thanks for that explanation about Vic categories, and while I agree a large olive etc can definitely do damage (you wouldn't want an 8 footer wrapped around your neck), I'd still like to see Lace Monitors on an advanced licence Australia wide, simply because of the feeding response and the damage they could potentially do a person.
Just my opinion. :


----------



## arevenant (Oct 20, 2015)

Snapped said:


> So it varies from state to state, interesting.
> 
> Arvenant, thanks for that explanation about Vic categories, and while I agree a large olive etc can definitely do damage (you wouldn't want an 8 footer wrapped around your neck), I'd still like to see Lace Monitors on an advanced licence Australia wide, simply because of the feeding response and the damage they could potentially do a person.
> Just my opinion. :




Agreed. 
Most species(woma being most recent) when added will go straight to advanced, then next taxa review will often be bumped down to basic(though this process of review sometimes does not happen for 5+ years).

As a Victorian I must admit we have some of the loosest regulations when it comes to taxa held and even with access to license - simply choose your level, pay the fee and it's yours. Unlike say NSW where you must hold certain Cat.s' for ex number of years before advancing.
But also I do not mind this - minimal red tape and state department interference is good, allows for the pure joy of owning. Flip side is yes some inexperienced people can get in over their heads, but this is far outweighed by the majority of good keepers...


----------

